# Penny - the rat that thinks she is a dog



## Spot (Oct 4, 2017)

I made a video of my wife interacting with her rat, Penny.

https://youtu.be/QO0LfN-QWow?list=PLP1kRLmXGtmLF-QvmVay4lxpX2EJTkCx8

She is such a sweetheart. I just cannot get over how attached she is to my wife. She practically begs to be stoked and cuddled. In the video, my wife wanted to demonstrate how Penny would follow her around, so she would pet her for a while, and then walk away and wait for Penny to go looking for her. 

The second time she did this, Penny grabbed her sleeve in her mouth. We're convinced she did this to prevent my wife from "abandoning" Penny again. Are rats really that intelligent and sensitive? Watch the video and judge for yourself.

I really love that rat.


----------



## violetindigo (Mar 22, 2018)

my dog thinks our rats are puppies.. lmao


----------



## Synchro246 (Jun 10, 2018)

Awww, I love your wife's nature with her rattie. She's so gentle


----------



## writingonwalls (Oct 1, 2016)

Very sweet!


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Awwwww!!! Very cute  She's just soaking up that attention like a pro


----------

